# Hoyt, what is the big idea with the delay!?



## fiske98 (Feb 15, 2003)

the way hoyt, and some other bow companies do production runs on the bows is like this, camo new models first
then the rest of the camo models
target colors are not done until they have a whole order of risers in that color


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Hence why it was quoted as 5 weeks rather than less.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hoyt is doing everything they can do get the bows out the door. They would love ot have you shooting your bow rather than waiting. They have brought in extra equipment to try and aleviate this problem. They are shipping all orders as fast as they can. Demand simply outstripped supply this year. As far as the dates being moved back, the dates are simple an estimate. Unfortuantly things happen and dates get pushed back. There are a lot of people in line with you. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah but..... They knew this 5 weeks ago, and chose to say "5 weeks" rather than "9-14 weeks" to get me to buy.


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

You don't know that as fact unless the company told you so. You are just feeling a little angry, because you want your bow. They are worth the wait and would rather give you quality than rush something through. I think there was a quality issue on some parts and had to be sent back. Good reason for a delay.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Archerygal,

I ignored everyone who said Hoyt lies about deliver dates. I ignored them over and over and gave them the benefit of the doubt. So now it happens to me also, and you want be to believe they did not know they were running late? My bow is not even scheduled for construction until the second week of March.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

RSilvers - I think it would have been 5 weeks if they had started building it then. Perhaps you just missed the last batch of black Protec risers?

Either way, this stuff happens. Only count on a bow you can walk away from the shop with. If it's got to be a special order, all kinds of bad things can happen along the way.

And besides, think yourself lucky it's not a Mathews - they're apparently taking even longer.


----------



## Tom C (May 25, 2002)

My philosophy on the subject is to buy USED off this site. I am saving $ and time, although you may have to sacfrifice when it comes to color choice. I have bought 2 bows off of archerytalk.com One being a Scepter II and I just recieved a Ultractec XT3000 cam 1/2 early this week. Time from order to delivery.......aprox 1 week and both bows have been in excellent condition. I just dont have the patient to wait anymore.......gotta have it now.

Tom C


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah. Ok. It is just hard to find the draw weight and length. (40-50 and 26")


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

I ordered my UT RH FLAME 28" XT2000 Spiral, Dec 18th. I just got a call last night that it is on its way. I was pissed for a while but I am over it now


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

How I feel is this:

I have ordered several custom firearms that take about a year to make. I waited the year, and they arrived, and all was fine. I had other ones to use in the meantime. But they did not misrepresent the delivery time by a factor of two. They knew it would take a long time and stressed this to me.

If I knew it would have been 9 or more weeks I would have also bought a used bow. Now I lost 5 weeks holding my you know what.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

rsilvers,

i bought a 2002 ut last year and waited longer than quoted. before that i had the same thing happen with a mathews. a couple of martin shooters i know waited longer than quoted for their scepter3's. this year i ordered a cam 1/2 ut and waited about 3 extra weeks. when i originally ordered it the guy in customer service said the bow was on the shelf ready to ship. then i waited two months. i believe they are backordered enough that it is tough to quote an accurate delivery date. that said, hang on, the wait will be worth it. 

be well..........jay


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcome to the club. You are complaining about 9 weeks? Big deal. There are people who ordered in November and still haven't gotten theirs yet. Take a number and get in line like the rest of us. We all hate it but there aint anything you can do about it. I was told 4 weeks on a blue Lefthanded Ultratec. Yeah just 4 weeks. (when pigs fly it'll be here in four weeks) I don't believe it then or now. Now tell the truth you didn't REALLY believe 5 weeks did you? You have been reading all the "I hate Hoyt's delivery" posts haven't you?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I did believe it because people said there was such a base of anger that they sped up production. And I called to double check and the second person said that also -- and they did not say it quickly but wanted to know each detail of the bow such as draw length, etc.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Go to www.hoytusa.com

Click on forums.

Click on Hoyt Bows.

Look for a post "Two Weeks"

Same discussion and the moderator addresses the delivery situation.


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

In the big picture waiting for a toy is small beans. We only have so mnay worry and anger chips in our body. Let us not waste them on insignificant items.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Ultratec Wait*

Ordered my Ultratec (plain as they come cam & 1.5, camo, & XT 2000 limbs) the last week in January, and my guy said 4-6 weeks, which would put the delivery at about mid-March, I told him call me when it arrives and if I haven't heard anything by the end of March I'll call you to see how much longer. Hopefully I won't have to do the latter.

I had the Razortec and liked the bow a lot but I really prefer the longer a to a of the Ultratec but at the time it was the only one on the shelf and I didn't want to wait at the time for the Ultratec, now I want it so I have to wait.

From everything I've read I won't be disappointed.


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

*whats up hoyt*

when the first bowtech pro 38 came out in 2001 they told me that it would be six weeks it ended up being 7 months .I just got my new protec on friday it is a great bow and worth the wait.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*Had enough!*

Well, it's been almost 4 months on my flag protec and I've had all I can take with them. Yeah, I have my camo protec-came in about 7 weeks-was told 5 weeks. 
My original ship date was dec. 31(5 weeks after I ordered). Then it was jan. 15, then jan. 31, then feb. 15 and now they say feb. 27. I cannot stand constantly being lied to! That is no way to deal with customers! Their customer service does not have the same info. as the manufacturing people, obviously. 
So, I will try something else, I guess. I've said my peace.

Jonathan


----------



## Chris Mcdaniel (Oct 7, 2002)

*Waitng On Your Hoyt.*

As our former President said I fill your pain!

I ordered a supertec in camo and was lied to more times than I can remember. Finally after almost three months and alot of phone calls by myself and my dealer. I said forget it. I ordered a Darton and had it in three weeks. The bow shoots great and I am very happy with it. I hope you get your bows soon. If you don't you might check out Darton products. They build a fine bow.



Just My Opinon.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I was spoiled shooting Sky bows. Ann always had me the stuff at the time she said. I ordered a Martin Aurora the second I returned from Canton (where I shot Ed Eliason's prototype). Though LAS had one for sale, I didn't get mine til the following summer-they decided to work on the bow some more. I understand that. What I don't have any use for is when a company tells a dealer or a shooter that "their bow" is being made on Day X when they have no intention or inclination to actually meet that date. I have seen that more than a few times. My experience with Hoyt has been fairly good. We have a riser on order from LAS for a JOAD shooter. He was told 4 weeks-we will see.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*will not order*

Purchased a Ultra Tec about a month ago and loved it (camo) Thought I would order a Pro Tec in target colors but after reading this I will wait for next year and get one off e-bay!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoTec (Dec 17, 2002)

*It finally made it!*

After 10 weeks, My Black Ultratec has arrived. RH, 60-70#, 26.5-28.5" draw, 65% let off. Just changed out the strings and cables with Winners Choice black and silver and did preliminary set up. Hope to do some tuning and shooting this weekend.

Keep the Faith Gang!!!!!!!!!!

Camotec


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope you get it soon! I hope I get mine soon


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There is no bow worth this kind of arrogant misrepresentation by any bow manufacturer and Hoyt has been doing it for a long time.

The reason they do it is because the customers let them do it. Actually the customers plead with them to do it by continually making statements such as "it will be worth the wait."

A custom gun may be worth the wait but no value depreciating bow is worth a wait due to a lie on delivery time.

Too many archers have the misguided idea that the score can be bought by believing the latest pimping and pandering marketing hype uttered by these manufacturers.

Does not everyone see that these manufacturers are charging what the traffic will bear with respect to both price and delivery promises.

There is no Hoyt bow that will put the arrows in the X for you to be worth this degree of guff from the manufacturer.

ONLY YOU LET THEM GET AWAY WITH IT!!!!!

So therefore you deserve for them to Pi$$ on you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

*If you really want it...*

...it will be worth the wait...

...this thread is merely a corbon copy of what we have become as a society...that being a society in need of INSTANT GRATIFICATION ...

...all I can say is that I have learned "quality takes time"...

...I wish you all the best while you wait weather it be for a HOYT, MARTIN, BOWTECH, MATHEWS or what ever...I guess if they'd employ the little chinease sweat shop workers that ya'll could have them "overnight" ...

...and is "arrogant misrepresentation" kinda like bill saying "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, miss Lewinsky"??? ...

...live long and prosper...


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Not a question of how long they take. It is a question of them saying one thing and doing the other over and over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

*RSILVERS....*

...your bow is no doubt in "target" color...the majority of the bows made are for Hunting...regardless of company...I too had to wait last year for a UT in the FLAG finish...while I did not like the "wait"...I sure was PLEASED when it arrived...

...I hope when you get your new bow, that you are as pleased as I was when I got mine...

...as far as a company saying one thing and doing the other...I don't like it either...but companies are made up of people just like you and me...and as such...perfection is out of the question ...

...good things come to he who waits...you'll sure enjoy it when it arrives in a few weeks...

...would you have been happy if they had told you 9 weeks instead of 5 weeks??...


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: RSILVERS....*



DONDEERE said:


> *
> ...would you have been happy if they had told you 9 weeks instead of 5 weeks??... *


Yeah, I would have bought a used bow to use while I waited. Now I feel like there is just 4 weeks left so my plans are different. Or maybe I would have not ordered it at all and bought used instead. But at least I would be making a choice with facts.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Chances are double d, If they told him 9 instead of 5 he may have gone elsewhere. Sad but true.
It annoys the heck out of me when dealers do this, sometimes by accident sometimes not.
I think we as archers are as much at fault as the dealers or manufacturers. By demanding new and updated products every year we place a lot of pressure on companies to redesign, retool and remarket a new product every year. Unfortunately we live in an instant society. If we cant have it now we dont want it.
That said if you want to feel real pain try being a lefty, !!sucks!!


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

This has been hashed over many times in this and in other forums. Hoyt does it because they can get away with it. Others do it too.

Hunters are less tolerant of these things than target guys. That's why the successful shops stock lots of hunting bows, the customer can walk out with the bow that they want. 

I'm sure that the dealers relationship with the manufacturers rep and the manufacturer will have an impact on delivery times and such.

My own Hoyt horror story has to do with an Axis and FX limbs. I ordered both at the same time when they were both new. I didn't expect them to arrive soon because they were new. 

Two months later the Axis arrives, with the promise that the limbs would be there in a month. After being told that the limbs were done, but needed to be finished, twice, that they would be shipped on next Monday three times I had the order cancelled. It was 4 months between the time I was told that the limbs would be shipped and I cancelled the order.


----------



## newshooter (Oct 24, 2002)

*SOS*

What's this !!!, some of you are upset about your delivery dates ? Shame, shame, I posted about this LAST YEAR, and I was RIPPED by a lot of you folks who are now complaining. Things like "cry baby, too bad / you wanted the best now wait, lier, etc..." 

Well, now the shoes is on the other foot, HOW DOES IT FEEL ? Shelling out your hard earned dollars, waiting and being put-off again and again by the All Mighty Hoyt. At least your FELLOW ARCHERS arent insulting you, telling you to quit crying, or calling you a lier (concerning your purchasing / build / shipping dates). 

I was so soured by the whole thing that I could'nt even stomach shooting that bow (lefty / ultra-tec), and have since sold it. I will never buy or shoot another Hoyt. You people know who you are, and to you Complainers I say too bad. To the others who are being put through this BS, I am sorry, Been there / done that.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't need new/better every year. If I could buy a 2002 with Redline cams -- or some other older design, I would. I see crazy low prices like $275!! So I guess when cam1.5 came out it dropped the value of previous designs, which I find very sad that people care so much to make the previous design plummet in value.

But here is the problem: All of these bows are 50-70 lbs, 27-30 inch draw, and camo.

I need a 26 inch draw and 50lbs or less.

And I demand a target color. I love camo on some things, but hate it on bows. Although if I really hunted I would want it.

So hard to find a used within these contraints!

Which is why I bought new.

But then I ordered the Accuwheel, which was available in earlier years. So I suppose I pre-depretiated my bow by not getting cam 1.5. But I wanted a super gentle shooting indoor spots bow that was easy to draw. And I planned to use fingers when I ordered it, although now I use a release.

Hey, I wonder if I could change the order to cam1.5. Or if I should. They claim to have not started production yet.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

3 words, Get a Merlin! Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Will a Max 3000 arrive sooner?

RapidCam2 or OmegaCam?

I just asked my girlfriend if she would be unhappy if her bow did not match mine, but would be purple. She said it was fine. So I am open to Merlin.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I sent a PM to you Silvers, I would praise Merlin on here. But you know how that goes. LOL
Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

Listen all you seem to want to do is get a rise out people if you have been in Archery for even a short amount of time you know as do others that delays occur its not a new concept there buddy, you ordered what you ordered because you feel it is going to do the most for you so SHUTUP and wait like the rest of us!!!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually had I know I could buy a MAX3000 for $150 less than a Hoyt and get it in purple it would have changed the equation. Also, wait time was part of my purchase decision since I have nothing decent to shoot in the meantime.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Is that one of the reasons you've been looking for a recurve - something to do while you wait?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not sure. If I had my Hoyt Protec I would have been much less likely to get a recurve. But on the other hand, I have been taking lessons and shooting good scores relative to others in my class. I feel like my scores are written off because I am using a compound bow and they have recurves.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Call Hoyt, cancel the Protec, and join the true faith.

You *know* you want to, and you *know* it makes sense.

Join ussssss.....


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

What is "us?"

If I cancelled the Protec I would have to deal with seeing my dealer every time I go there to shoot at his range.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

"Us" is those of us who shoot recurve. And if you're looking to pacify the dealer: Either find another place to shoot; or buy all your recurve bits (and there will be a lot) from him.

Come on, lose the training wheels!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

You live in Old York?

I did buy a recurve. I bought a 2002 long riser flame Aerotec on eBay for $435 on Friday and it included a Cavalier plunger and rest, and a Beiter clicker. I will have it on Wednesday instead of buying all this new for $500 and waiting 5-14 weeks. Guy says he used it once and blew out his shoulder. I am sure it will look good as new anyway.

I will then get a Shibuya standard or SureLoc sight.

I then have a few choices in used limbs to tie me over until I can get FX of whatever weight I soon discover I want. I will start with $100 Hoyt limbs from a friend of 35lbs at 28 inches (I am 26 inches).

I thought you meant Merlin. I plan to order one of those this week instead of a second Hoyt. But I need to decide between purple/silver or black/gold.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Yup, Old York. Nice place, terrible weather, and lots of fog at the moment.

As to getting a Merlin - Mm. I'd like one, but I don't have the cash to spare at the moment. If I had a choice, it'd be black/gold. What is it with archers and the colour purple - it's meant to be red or blue that's lucky!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

It is for my girlfriend, and she likes purple. If Hoyt had a purple I would have ordered that. I will settle for black with purple/yellow strings. I am not a big fan of blue. The red looks nice. I hear the green Hoyt is nice but never saw one.

My friend went to Vegas and said the black/gold Merlin commanded his attention the most. Which surprises me, because he loves purple and owned a purple BMW M3. He evan had STI make a custom purple competition handgun, and ordered a McMillan TUBB2000 high power 7,62mm rifle in purple (http://www.mcbrosrifles.com/tubb_2000.htm). This makes me want to take his advice and get the black/gold since I know he normally likes purple so much. There must me something outstanding about the black gold. But I am afraid it will look too pimp -- like a Liberace bow. I never liked black automobiles which have gold lettering on them.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

What's wrong with looking like a pimp daddy? Of course, you could always just buy whatever they have on the shelf and get a custom job done by your local shop - all black, including the cams? Or something like all red?


----------



## Barnacle (Feb 25, 2003)

*Hoyt Bows*

I just got a new supertec 30/60. It only took 8 weeks all the way up here to Vancouver Island British Columbia ,Canada. It shoots great, cx-100, 28'' arrow 306 fps target arrows cxl-150 322fps.
Also have a 2003 cybertec tough to say which shoots the best: The new camo is just great and the acc. fit real well. 
Shooting the cybertec with a copper john and a milenium ap with 4x, stick on circle, thinking of trying a truspot but unsure of how well they work.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm. I may have to call off the dogs, I will let y'all know.

Last week was week 5, the week it (Black Protec) was supposed to arrive. We called, and they said 4 more weeks. But today my dealer was on the phone again with them, and he reported they said they are sending it out today somehow, and he arranged for 2-day shipping. So it is possible I will have it on Thursday or Friday, although I think my dealer is closed on Friday cause of the Nationals so it might be Tuesday when they re-open.

If it turns out to arrive, I wonder what happened?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm. I may have to call off the dogs, I will let y'all know.

Last week was week 5, the week it (Black Protec) was supposed to arrive. We called, and they said 4 more weeks. But today my dealer was on the phone again with them, and he reported they said they are sending it out today somehow, and he arranged for 2-day shipping. So it is possible I will have it on Thursday or Friday, although I think my dealer is closed on Friday cause of the Nationals so it might be Tuesday when they re-open.

If it turns out to arrive, I wonder what happened?

It was a day too late for them to get my second bow sale. Ordered a Merlin MAX3000 this morning and just bought a used Aerotec rather than waiting on a new one.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Rsilvers, I understand your frustration on this matter. But did you here the Hoyt rep tell your Dealer 5 weeks. Were you there when he ordered the bow. 3 things are contributing to your long wait time your draw length, poundage, and comp colors. I am sure when you get your bow you will be pleased. But unless you have contacted someone at Hoyt directly, which you can do, I would ask your dealer to call while you stand there. I went through last year and I was on staff with Hoyt. I ordered in Nov. and recieved my Flag Cybertec in April. My problem was being a lefty. I have a 29 in draw and ordered a 60 lb. bow. So if you think you have it bad try being in my shoes.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

My dealer said they said 5 weeks but I was not there.

I then called Hoyt to confirm, and they asked me for all of my specs. Draw length, color, etc. They then estimated 5 weeks but did not actually dig into my specific order. But since it was the same quote as what my dealer told me, and since they asked for all my specs in detail, I decided 5 weeks was their real quote.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

I would ask your dealer for your order confirmation number and that way you can call Hoyt and find out exactly where your bow is in the factory.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

My dealer has a big involement in the Nationals this Friday and I need to leave him alone for a week. Since my recurve will arrive tomorrow I will have something to play with.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Rob,
I like the new pic, you guys look good together. Where is she from (nationality)? My wife (of 3 years) is from Brazil. I've never been so happy! 
Sorry to hear about the Hoyt issues. That dealer I told you about is now not pushing the line. Not only does he have a hard time selling them, he couldn't get one (in a reasonable amount of time) even if he wanted to. However, the Martins and Dartons are selling like hotcakes! Ever consider a Cougar III Elite with the Fury X cams?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

She is Chinese but born in Minnesota.

We went to Brazil last year. They need more air conditioning and they drive through redlights on Sunday. It is their day off from laws.

The Cougar III was something I considered but it was 50lbs and that is too much for her. Anyway, I ordered a Merlin MAX 3000 for her today.

I have a friend who said he knows 5 guys who have owned at least 5 bows each and they are all settled on Mathews now. I just did not like the target colors. The marbling was not for me.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

You're wrong about the red light on Sunday's. They only do that Monday-Sunday. Where did you go in Brazil?
As for Mathews, they don't make a bad bow. I just feel that if they didn't spend so much on advertising, prize money and staff shooters......we could buy them for $300. I shot the Q2, Q2XL and the Legacy when I was at school in Delaware last month. Of all the bows I have test drove, I still enjoyed the Darton Maverick RC and the Bowtech Pro40 dually the most. I've never owned a single cam and don't plan on buying one because I like to tinker. I feel single cams are boring and inferior. Kind of like buying a Corvette or a Viper with an automatic transmission. Great, if you just like steering or can't drive a stick. 

PS, My wife is Italian born in Brazil. Boy can they cook!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know how to spell it, but was also in Rio for Carnival. Yes, no automatic transmissions. My car is the *only* Mercedes with a manual. If that is the analogy, then I am two-cams all the way. I think I already realized this anyway. But if you asked me 6 weeks ago I would have said one cam was best. Now I think it is best for hunters, but not the best if you care to take time to keep it tuned. I do want level nock travel, and symmetry.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

I partially agree. Single cam bows are great for hunters that keep their bow in the closet until September 15th. I will be doing a lot of target and 3D shooting this year for the purpose of successful hunting, so target colors for me will be Advantage Timber or Superflauge..... .

My wife is from Minas Gerais (next to Rio). She has brothers and sisters in Rio, Espirito Santo and Rio Grand Do Norte. We are going to Santa Catarina in December and then going to visit family. They all live on the beach, lucky me! Did you hit the beach in Rio?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I hit the beach but it was really just too hot. 100+ degrees.

I think it is funny that Merlin has "Sherwood Forest" cammo. Much more interesting than this RealBark(tm) and ForestBasin(tm) or whatever they are.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Never go to Sherwood Forest - you'll get so goddamn disillusioned it's not funny. It's a tourist trap, with a massive holiday park in the middle, and roads going everywhere so you can experience "heritage" without getting out your car.

Someone get me a longbow, I'm going to sort that something proper. They can experience "heritage" in the form of a nice traditional handmade two-blade broadhead.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I don't know what the big deal is. I got my new Cybertec in 7 weeks and I love it. Strange, it took 7 weeks last year, too. I got the camo, though.


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

*Funny!*

You would think the by now, two pages of guessing and speculation, old GT would show up and reassure everyone that the bows are on the way. At least let everyone in on the problem Hoyt is having with delivery. Is it supply or demand or what?



Well GT, whats the scoop????????


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Rob, looking back at your original post is it correct? YOu ordered a PT with accu wheels? If so this is the reason for the delay this is a custom shop bow. The accu wheel is not offered in the regular lineup, correct. If this is true these are the reasons for your wait time. Any thing in the custom shop is at least 10 weeks.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Rob, looking back at your original post is it correct? YOu ordered a PT with accu wheels? If so this is the reason for the delay this is a custom shop bow. The accu wheel is not offered in the regular lineup, correct. If this is true these are the reasons for your wait time. Anything in the custom shop is at least 10 weeks.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, it was a Protec with accuwheels. It is listed in the catalog as one of three choices for the cams. I was planning to shoot fingers when I ordered it. Now that I have an Aerotec also, I would rather have my Protec with cam 1.5, but it appears too late to change it if it was really shipped. If it was not really manufactered, then it would be nice to know.

I can tell you one thing -- a guy who works in the shop ordered a green Protec with cam 1.5 and LX-Pro limbs before me and he is still waiting. 

But I have a question -- does a bow that goes through the custom shop get more careful manufacter? Select grade limbs?


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Jtoth,
Most people can figure out the delay problem. Everyone wants '03 Hoyts. Surely you could have figured it out too , if only you had thought before you typed.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

It is not the delay that bothers most people, although it would be nice if there was no delay. It is being told that the bow will be ready in X weeks, and then told it will be ready in Y weeks, and sometimes being told that it will be ready in Z weeks. 

If you were told, "we don't know, it might be 4 weeks, or it might be 8 weeks," then you could make a decision about whether to wait or not.

Hoyt, and other companies in the same position should be able to look at the orders that they have and the resources they have to manufacture the item in question and estimate how long it will take to make it.

Hoyt has been making bows for 40 years, they should know how long it takes to make a bow.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I suspect they do know.

They just might be afraid to say for risk of getting less sales.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey, Capt. what's wrong are you one of Gts' buddies or what?

I just find it funny that he has not come to a topic that he would or should have come to by now. He is a moderator on the hoyt boards is he not? One would think he would be able to calm some of his fellow archers down. 


I am being patient, I ordered mine in Jan and haven't even bothered looking for Hoyt boxes comming off the UPS truck.


Well, now that you have seen the post for GT you can stop by his house and tell him I said howdy, and that he should offer some insight into the concerns Hoyts PAYING customers are posting.


Good Day Sir!

Jim.


----------



## dryan (Feb 6, 2003)

I ordered a Protec on 12/24. It came in 5 wks later with Ultratec handles. I was told new handles would be sent overnight. My dealer was no help and I finally called Kim Valdez, manager of customer service at Hoyt (800-522-4698) and 3 weeks later a new Protec was sent.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I have some good news and some bad news.

The good news is, the Protec this thread is about arrived. It is fantastic looking. I love it on first sight.

The bad news, it came as 60lb max when I ordered it as 50lb max. Since I now shoot 40lbs, I cannot use it.

Hoyt does not have the correct limbs in stock, and I was told it will take two weeks to fix.

I have no way of knowing if Hoyt messed up the order, or my dealer when they placed the order. My sales receipt says 50lbs max. I can handle waiting since my Aerotec will be working by tomorrow, and seeing how nice it looks.


----------



## sin (Jul 7, 2002)

You have to stop walking under ladders, breaking mirrors, stepping on the cracks in the sidewalk, black cats ......and all that mumbo jumbo stuff!

Seriously though, I feel for you - what rotten luck! At least you have something to shoot in the meantime .....unless the mumbo jumbo curse strikes before tomorrow comes. 
 

Regards


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*Not too happy!*

Well, they did it again! 
They said ship. date was Mar. 27, called them that day and they said, "Ten more days." 
The shop owner order his end of jan. and got it yesterday(green cybertec). My flag Protec ordered end of Nov. and still nothing. 

I'm getting very close to cancelling. I simply cannot stand the wait and the constant lying about my shipping day.

Jonathan


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

JP-

Hope you meant Feb 27th! If not, my calendar is screwed up.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Not too happy!*



Jonathan Perret said:


> *I'm getting very close to cancelling. I simply cannot stand the wait and the constant lying about my shipping day.
> 
> Jonathan *


I can say that I was close to cancelling if it were not for being considerate of my dealer, but the thought had not entered my mind since seeing it. It was awesome. I have seen Hoyts before, but the black color really worked for me.

I have learned to completely reset my expectations of archery companies and dealers from the rest of the world. Gunmakers will say it will take a year and they mean it. When I ordered a Mercedes with a manual transmission they said 10 weeks, and it was 10 weeks, and it was worth the wait for me over having to drive an lamo-matic. In archery -- it is just a problem for the first bow. Once you have a good one you can order another and wait as long as it takes.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well my ast Hoyt I was told 2 1/2 months. I called and harrassed the dealer and he kept saying the date has not changed, and then it turned up almost to the day at the 2 1/2 month stage. Yes it took a long time, but I knew from day one the time it would take and have nothing to complain about. I'll never forget the day it arrived either. Sep 11th 2001. 

My wife's bow has been changed about 4 times so it's frustrating. You get ready to go pick it up and then get a new date. It is however on it's way so we should get it next week. Of course now that she is getting a new bow, she starts shooting awesome scores with her soon to be replaced one. (moved to num 2 in the National rankings this week)


----------



## EnTeLiJiNt (Mar 7, 2003)

*STOP COMPLAINING!!!*

Look, if you think 5 weeks is bad, I ordered my Aerotec back in the begining of October 2002 (they said 4-6 weeks). I got a package from them just before christmas... and there it was!! my aerotec!! just the colour i wanted!! but the wrong riser length... they sent me the short one instead of the long one... so i complained. They said a new 25" would be shipped out within a week. 
This thread made me call hoyt and ask when i would be getting it, they said 2 weeks from now it should be in. this is as of march 6.
but that's Hoyt... they have awful shipping but an EXCELLENT product! Iwill always shoot Hoyt and nothing else!
It's well worth the wait!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

*Our Archery Industry???*

Rsilvers,

About 12 to 15 years ago almost every major archery bow manufacturer decided not to build inventory for stock. 

The went to "Just in time parts delivery systems" like the automobile industry and others. The concept was great, meant more profits for the manufacturer but they never learned how to implement the system.

If 15 years ago those manufacturers had of kept inventory, shipped on time and made their dealers happy many of the custom bow manufacturers and smaller companies would not have even come into the archery business. 

Most of the manufacturers tell the Dealers to increase their stock to take care of their customer, the ultimate consumer, while the manufacturers only build to order. 


The dealers and consumers should tell in fact must tell the manufacturers to increase their inventory to take care of their customers (Dealers and consumers) 


New bow lines come out in the fall, current inventory becomes "old" and is sold for cost or below to get ready for the new models. Then they show us the newest colors and combinations just in time to get us excited for Las Vegas and KC and Atlantic City but since they have no inventory to sell they can not deliver and dealers and consumers are treated poorly again.

It has been going on for the last 15 years. As long as the same old good old boys are running things it probably will not change.

A few years ago, one of the major manufacturers told me the problem that put them so far behind during the current year was all the color and camo colors they had in the line. GUESS WHAT THEY DID TO REMEDY THAT FOR THE NEW YEAR.....THAT'S RIGHT THEY ADDED THREE MORE COLORS.

I hope you get your bow set up correctly and get to enjoy it before the new 2004 models come out. Over the years Martin has been the best company I deal with as far as getting bows on time and within the promised time.

Good luck
Pat


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Two words "Merlin bows". They are setting a standard. Most of the other companies I have dealt with are slow, includes Martin, Hoyt, Bear. Never had to deal with PSE.


----------



## hyperhoyt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well 
I just canceled my 2003 flag pattern bow after waiting 20 weeks. it still is not here they say it is somewhere in boston that is the line they are giving me this week, the last story I was given was that one of the people at hoyt hade watched my bow being made, but when it arrived it was blue and the wrong draw length
they said it would be another three weeks so I waighted well no more
i will never shoot a hoyt as long as I live not becouse they are a bad product but because there customer service is the worst I have ever seen


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

*They must have a script!*

I called Hoyt yesterday just out of curiosity, and guess how long before it ships?????????????????







Yep you quessed it TWO WEEKS. 

{SCRIPT}


Tell em' two weeks and get em' off the phone.

Answer next call and repeat.....


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

If there was no wait for these bows, there would be a country full of euphoric archers.

I just received my Razor Tec (3 months). Well, my Mathews are in the classifieds. 

The wait is killer but well worth it.

Hang in there.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

It is here. Just 8 weeks. They found the correct parts after sending the wrong limbs. Thanks Hoyt. It is very nice. In the meantime, I also got addicted to recurve.


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

i just recieved my new hoyt fade red protec on monday,,, took 11 weeks too get the bow,,,wasnt the dealers fault,, he just couldnt get the bow from hoyt,, hoyts marketing department must not have thought that the new cam and half system was going to be that big and not planned ahead with more inventory of parts,,,,,but i have to tell you the wait was worth it ,, it is an awesome shooting bow,, so smooth ,, no recoil in your hand,,just a great feel,,, all my old bows are for sale!!!!!!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I got the round wheels. The planned obsolescence of the Hoyt cams drives me nuts. They change them all the time and the bow plummets in value as they make you feel you have a useless outdated bow. With round wheels, I just start out with something so obsolete to begin with that it does not change from year to year as much. And I think I will feel better keeping it a long long time.


----------



## appij (Feb 27, 2003)

*Where's my Hoyt*

If you decide to wait patiently for your new Hoyt, I will wait patiently to read how well you like it and how it was well worth the wait. Sorry they cain't seem to inform you on the exact date of your bow.
They put in a new cnc machine and their production shoud be some what quicker.
Since we had to wait for the cows to come home, maybe waiting for your bow won't be so bad. sorry.

HOPE YOU WIN THE CONTEST!!!!!


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's funny, everyone complains about how long the wait is for thier bows but still want them! The conclusion, Hoyt makes some of the best bows out there and they are worth the wait. I waited for my staff shooter w a black riser bow for 8 weeks..... nothing, then eventually picked up a cmo one instead because I wanted the bow now. I think as americans we demand immediate service and hoyt has been trying to make things right, they are just way too overwhelmed with orders that they ended up falling behind. The wait is worth it today and I should have waited a few more weeks for my target color but, the new HD pattern on the bows is kind of neat anyway! Stick it out, it will be worth it! MAtt


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

*hoyt*

I was just curios how long it takes the hoyt pros to get the bows they order, since some of them are on this forum maybe they can chime in with there two cents and lett us know the opinions they have on the subject and why hoyt doesn't mass produce the bows before they are backed up for six or seven months.


----------



## Mako (Feb 9, 2003)

What is the deal... if you want the bow then the wait would be worth it. If not then order something else.

Or you could run face first onto the couch and pound your fists into the cushion balling at the top of your lungs like a spoiled brat.

I may sound rude but I think you need to get away from the keyboard for a little and quit stewing about it. Maybe the wait wont seem so long. 

Given the popularity of the new C.5 any bow company would be in the same situation as hoyt is right now.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

They did mass produce thier bows early. They have just had that great of a sales overflow and could not keep up with production. They had no idea that with the economy and sales forecasts their bows would take off like they have. My girlfriends dad who shoots for hoyt's factory staff waited 2 months and then had to have it sent back to have the limbs changed out and that took another month. They have brought in more staff to assemble and make componets. I shoot for my local shop and ended up taking a camo bow instead. I'm impatient and wanted it now instead of waiting for what I wanted. Trust me with the speed and forgiveness of this bow you will want to wait a few more weeks! Matt


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

My wife's ProTec arrived on aturday after 4 months of waiting and she shot it at the State titles teh second day where she finished 2nd in tough competition. She's rapt with the bow (although she most likely would've won has she shot her old bow) but what was frusrating was she ordered it so long ago, she has the National titles in 30 days and would have preferred more time to get it set up. 
Here is hoping she gets use to it quickly.


----------



## NoPoints (Jan 29, 2003)

I finally received my 2003 Fade Green Protec XT2000, 60lb, 65% Cam and a half. I ordered it Dec 5, 2002 - only took 3 months, 15days, 23hours. I sold my Fade Green 2002 Protec XT3000 CC+ 4 weeks ago and have been shooting my hunting bow (2002 Ultratec XT2000 VersaCam) for indoor FITA. The new Protec arrived just in time - snow is off the ground and outdoor season is starting up.

I like the 65% let-off of the new cam & a half. The versacam on the ultratec was starting to get to my shoulders.

Shot the Protec through the chrono:
AMO draw = 26.75"
Weight = 57lbs
Arrow - X7-2314, 35gr insert, 125gr pt, 4" vanes, shaft length=28.5", 511grs - shoots slightly nock high/left through paper.
Speed = 203, 203, 203

Arrow - ACE570, 110gr pt, 1.75" vanes, shaft length = 25", 285grs
Speed 268, 268, 267. AA says that these ACE570 are on the weak side at this speed.

I hope to try Navigator 480's later - they are still on order - I hope they get here sooner than 3.5months.

The protec is very quiet with the 2314's. A bit noisier with the 5gr/lb ACEs. The grip is much nicer that the 2002s. The feel of 2003 protec with XT2000's is more agressive that the smoother/softer 2002 protec with XT3000's and CC+ (which had a softer wall as well). I personally like the agressive feel and solid wall of the Cam and a half and XT2000 limbs - works really well with the BT Stan - shots are nice and crisp.

John


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: They must have a script!*



Jtoth said:


> *I called Hoyt yesterday just out of curiosity, and guess how long before it ships?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right. and the deliberate misleading is getting old fast. They just did the same thing to me for the fourth time. Why do they have to lie about it? If it's going to be 15 weeks before they build it why can't they say that up front? They know right now when my bow is actually going to be built but they wont share that info with me. Are they afraid that I will say that's too long to wait and buy something else. So what do they do? They fabricate a lie about four week delivery to get you to place the order in the first place. Bull, I knew that was a lie when they said it. Then everytime you get your dealer to call it's the same pat answer. "another two weeks" They figure the average guy will hold on and keep his bow on order for another two weeks anyway. but what they won't tell you is how many two week extensions they are going to need. I say this is complete nonsense. STOP LIEING TO PEOPLE!!!!! You know darn well you aren't shipping anything under 8 weeks. Tell people the truth up front about the delivery dates. I dont think the truth is too much to ask for.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

I actually got a different response when I called the other day......

I was told that i needed the dealer # and order # and that with out that they could not tell me anything.

We called from the shop the next day and of the two comp bows we have on order one of them has shipped (NOT MINE). They said that mine would be ready to ship in a couple days.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I had my dealer call. They won't tell you the customer anything. I called and talked to a customer service rep anyway just to complain who while he was a nice enough guy ,also just spouted the same company line that they can't predict or promise when anyones bow will really get done because they are a "build to order" type company. (Which is a crock cause every company I've EVER seen in archery or out does forecasting, usually at least 6 months to a year in advance) If you are running a multimillion dollar company and you can't predict within a day or two just two weeks in advance what you will be actually building I don't think you will be running the company very long. It takes advance planning and that means planning alot more than two weeks. In other words if a shop calls there they better be able to tell them for 100% for sure whether your bow will be built in the next two weeks or NOT. They should be able to tell you the exact day. The other reason they gave was suppliers that failed to meet their dates. To that I say this, they consistantly don't consistantly meet thier dates and they are still your suppliers? That's your fault. I'm a engineer that works for a company that makes high tech government toys and deals with machine shops all the time. If a supplier CONSISTANTLY doesn't perform they get replaced by someone else who does. In conclusion I think it's all a big sham. They know EXACTLY when a bow is going to be built as soon as the order is placed. Sure it might vary a day or two but chances are no more than that. They just choose not to share that info with you the customer because as I've said before they are afraid if they told you the truth up front too many people would say no I'll get something else.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

One great thing about America, Freedom of choice! If you don't like the way you are being treated or like waiting, buy another bow from someone else. There must be some reason why you are still waiting and haven't cancelled your order? I know you will be happy with it when it comes, but if you don't like the service then shoot someone else's bow!


----------



## HNTNBO (Feb 24, 2003)

I do believe that Hoyt knows within reason how long it will take to fill a bow order. I also know that they don't grow on trees. I would just like an honest estimate on delivery the delivery date.

I have a UT XT3000 60# bow on order. Hoyt estimated the delivery date at 5 weeks. I waited till six weeks passed before even inquireing on it's whereabouts. The dealer calls Hoyt and then they tell me maybe will ship on the 3/27/03. I will wait till middle of next week and call again.

If the bow is not there or in-route to dealer I'll just swap out my $150 deposit for some arrows and maybe a sight and then I'll order a PSE primos with a 2 week wait time.

No big deal!! Hoyts loss PSE's gain


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

See archermatt you missed the point. The only way you can get tactics like they've been using stopped is by complaining about them and making the lies public. If they get hammered hard enough here and other places maybe they will quit lieing about things. I don't care about the wait. What I hate is the LIES about the wait. If you keep your mouth shut and dont complain they will never change. True they will never listen to just me alone but if enough people complain here maybe, just maybe, They will hear it. You may say why don't you shoot someone else's bow and vote with your wallet? Yes that certainly gets their attention the fastest but then I would have shoot inferior equipment then in the end that hurts me. Sort of like cutting off your nose to spite your face. I'm just a loyal customer with a legitament complaint.


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*I'm waiting on an Ultratec*

With xt300 limbs, flame riser. Impatiently. But for now, I'll just shoot my darton cyclone I like it a lot, but I am really looking forward to the day I do get the Hoyt!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i've been waiting six weeks to the day (today is 3/27/03) i was told 3 &1/2 to 4 & 1/2 weeks ha ha .i'm growing impatient!!! i guess i'll keep on shooting my xi


----------



## maco12 (Oct 17, 2002)

3.5 - 4.5 weeks???? I have never received a build date from Hoyt for less than 6 - 8 weeks this year....sorry, but that's what I've been told on just about every bow I've ordered. Then some have been delayed.

Good luck to you when you get the bow.....you'll love it.
maco12


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

XI: You have at least a 8 week wait ahead of you no matter what they tell you.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*FYI*

This is for your information. . . A friend of mine just received his Protec Target bow after waiting. . . are you ready. . . you might want to sit down. . . SIX MONTHS. Good luck to ya. --Ike


----------



## sdzumbro (May 21, 2002)

Ordered a Protec with 3000 limbs and spiral cam Monday , and they said it would be 3 to 5 weeks .
The funny thing is I've had a Ultratec ordered since the 2nd week of December that hasn't made it yet .
The running bet at the shop is which bow will show up first . I've got a cam.5 on my 2002 UT so at least I've got something to shoot while I wait .
I'm sure Hoyt is just doing their best to get our bows out , so I'll continue to wait .
Scott


----------



## HNTNBO (Feb 24, 2003)

Monday is the day!!! I told my dealer to call again monday and if my bow is not processed to ship then cancel my order. 

I believe this is not a matter of if I want the bow or not or if all the other people out there want the Hoyt bow thy have ordered. 

It's a matter of dealing with people in good faith. I believe that if it takes Hoyt 10 weeks to produce a single bow then they should tell their customers that. They should not lead them to believe that their company is more efficient than it really is. I have hard earned money as well as my precious time invested in a contract of good faith.

The dealer however is coming up on the short end of this. He will lose a sale and I feel bad about it because they are good people. They feel as bad about the whole matter as I do.    

I wish the rest of yall out there "Good Luck and reasonable delivery"


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*help please*

does this thread ever end????????

please accept the obvious, and get on with it, we have been forced to see these rants for what 2 weeks now!!!!!!!

sorry for my vent, but it had to be said


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

pintojk,

I do not have a Hoyt on order and do not intend to do so but I think Hoyt should be blasted for deceptive business practice. They will continue as long as they think archers will accept it.

If you are so burdened by others ranting about Hoyt, why do you waste your time clicking on this thread.

Does your mouse have a mind of its own and drag you kicking and screaming into this thread where you then attempt to censor others.

Grow up!


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

i just wonder how many people there are that have ordered hoyt bows.and are in the same position as all of you having to wait for months before they get their bows.there must be a lot of people that are getting told the same thing that they will be 2 weeks,or whatever.i am amazed that a company can get away with this for so long.maybe if people said to hoyt i want one of your bows but i am not going to order it for another 2 weeks.then after 2 weeks say well i am going to order it but not for another 5 or 6 weeks.they would soon get fed up sitting around waiting for the orders.or when they announce a new bow give them 3 months before you order it so they have enough time to build them.at the end of the day there are a lot of other good bows out there so maybe it will be the company that gives the best service that will take orders away from hoyt.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Well I for one am going to give them one more chance. My last build date given was April 11. At that time I intend on telling my dealer that Hoyt has ONE last chance at coming up with a build date. Miss that date by even one day and the bow gets cancelled. Period. No more excuses. You were warned. So Hoyt people if you are listening to this thread choose your date wisely!!!


Gee pin I am so sorry this thread is boring you so much. I feel so bad about keeping on complaining about something you hate to hear about so much. Believe me your thoughts and desires just take the number one priority in my list of things to worry about. I hope you can forgive me for troubling you this way.


----------



## David (Jan 8, 2003)

Been waiting on my new Ultratec for 3 weeks now......judging by this thread, I reakon i ought not hold my breath. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

Hoyt should just tell the truth. It's clear that a lot of people feel that the quality is there since they are willing to wait.

Having said this, I was amazed when I went into the local shop yesterday and found out that a left handed supertec was delivered two days after the order was placed. So it may be that Hoyt has dealt with production problems, at least on some of the bows.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok guys hold on to your butts, IT HAS ACTUALLY ARRIVED!!! It actually made it to my dealer. Just got the word minutes ago. He says the color, weight range, and Left handed are correct (I haven't seen it myself yet) I just about fell off my chair last week when they told me it shipped last thursday (April 24) I didn't believe it and wanted to wait until it actually arrived before I posted anything. I thought at first it might have been a new Hoyt trick to get you to hang on even longer but I was wrong they actually did ship it. Now I just hope it shoots good.


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

PM
If it doesn't shoot good, send it to me!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

And you captain can send the check to me!!!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, after 9 weeks I got the call that my RH camo Ultratec was in. Unfortunately, it was a 70#er, and I ordered a 60#er. I wonder how long it will take for Hoyt to ship the RIGHT bow. I do know that my dealer wasn't a happy camper. I don't think that I would want to be on the recieving end of his phone call to Hoyt today.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

*Finally!!!!*

Now that the 3-d season is half over!!

Well, I got my UT that I ordered in January(16th). I still have to set it up. I think next year I'll try Merlin.

Don't getme wrong, I love Hoyt bows, I just can't handle or support a company that takes 3 1/2 months to put together a bow.

two weeks my AZZ!


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*Mine came!!!*

I just got my UT w/xt3000 limbs in flame color. What a beautiful piece of machinery! 65% l/o feels very stout at full draw. I cant wait to start firing arrows with it. I figured it would be here in June, which would be about 3 1/2 months. But, I was surprised, and caught off guard, and now I have to get my @$$ in gear and put the bells n whistles on it! Well worth the wait!


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*finally!*

Well, I finally got my Protec XT2000 Spiral Cam in flame color. I ordered it early February, so it's been a long wait. And now, this is the time when I usually lag on my practicing and competing. 

Those spiral cams are on GO! I don't think they even feel like 65% let-off. I have a 27.5" draw and there is no valley in the draw. But, it is FAST! I'll have to go up to a 2312 to get the speed down. I like the 70lbs. 

As far as the wait, I really can't say that it's worth it for a target color. Just my opinion.
Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*Yep*

I'll probably just sand blast mine and airbrush the flames on it.


----------



## sparksmakefire (May 27, 2003)

*my bow*

hey i just purchased a new hoyt MT SPORT camo cam 1 1/2 with 60 pound limbs 2 fridays ago on the 16th of may and i got it in one week on the 23rd. and i love my hoyt still trying to sight it in though its not the bow its my sights that wont cooperate


----------



## BuckmasterJonMI (Nov 19, 2002)

I order new cars for the my dealership all the time. mpost take 4 weeks. I figure a bow cant take as long as a car. Just my opinion.


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*Big thumbs up for Hoyt*

All I'm going to say is: for those of you who havent got a chance to shoot one of these bows, please do! I have the xt 3000 limbs and 65% l/o on mine and it is sooo quiet, smoothe, and recoil free. I cant wait to fire aluminum arrows out of it indoors, being it is so nice now using light ammo, lol. Very pleased.


----------



## spides (Jun 2, 2003)

I hat to wait 2 months for my 30-32" 80lb Cybertec, but was it worth the wait! It is smoking fast and flat shooting. I'm glad I got it, it was worth the wait. The Elk are in some serious trouble with this puppy on the lose!


----------

